# My totally free 3 bay garage.



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks like hell, but cost me zero. Garage 3 is off the back. The 2 doors to the far right house over 21 cords of wood that are stacked to the roof.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Actually looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

wjjones said:


> Actually looks pretty good to me.


Well thank you Mr Jones! The back is not as nice though, but it works well. Just looks like the Partridge family bus!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I build EVERYTHING out of scrounged and salvaged parts! My family has even stopped talking to me because of how I do things! They chase Mr. Jones, I'm "white trash". I figure I'm doing my part to help lower property taxes....


----------



## leadarrows (May 16, 2010)

I like free. Dumpster diver myself. Looks like it will keep something you own from sitting outside. Same thing a brand new fancy building dose.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Fordfarm said:


> I build EVERYTHING out of scrounged and salvaged parts! My family has even stopped talking to me because of how I do things! They chase Mr. Jones, I'm "white trash". I figure I'm doing my part to help lower property taxes....


Four things come to mind immediately. 1- a whole lot more affordable than shopping at the home depot. 2- Helps protect the environment because it actually goes a step above recycling and right to the "reuse" level. 3- And tying into the whole reuse thing, the Chinese make not one cent from you, as you are a second or third or even in some cases, like my place, the fourth end user. 4- And lastly, working with old used crap greatly improves ones creativity. On my garage, I had a bunch of old rafters that came from an 8/12 roof pitch, but I needed an extra few feet of width, so right just then....BAM!.......they became a 5/12, and the creative challenge became how to match the tops and bottoms so that they were strong and looked good. Fairly easy one really, but still fun nonetheless!


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

You were able to find the roofing for free too? Nice find there.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Only thing I see wrong with it..............




it's on your place, and not mine!!

Good job!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

kau said:


> You were able to find the roofing for free too? Nice find there.


A lot of it came from replacement metal, I did for other folks, but about half of it came from a metal recycle yard. The place doesn't pay for sheet metal, but takes it off peoples hands and recycles it. They also sell it for dirt cheap unless you happen to have a good friend who works there, then it's free! Special privilidges.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I have one building 8x8 that i built from shipping pallets and leftover siding,and shingles from job sites. I will try to get some pics on here later, recycling is the best way to do our part for the environment.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

wjjones said:


> I have one building 8x8 that i built from shipping pallets and leftover siding,and shingles from job sites. I will try to get some pics on here later, recycling is the best way to do our part for the environment.


Absolutely so true. I had belonged to another forum, supposedly the friendliest, and a guy put up pictures of his free garage, and was genuinely proud of it. A small handful of anal retentives really ran it down, and I thought it really sucked that those guys did that. No problems here with wealthy people at all, but some of us bottom feeders cannot afford the super nice all brand new fancy expensive shops. So when I see someone working and scraping to put something up, it just makes me appreciate where they are coming from. That's why I like this forum so much I suppose. Everyone is genuinely good country folk. No stuck up slickers. I'll put up some photos of the back of my shop and we'll see if you guys still give me the thumbs up!:lmao:


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

Did the dog come with it? 

I'm all for finding everything. My lawn tractor purchase is in the works, and will be till I find the one I want at the price I want it, and the condition I want it in. I have a friend who was giving away a shed some years ago, managed to have it on Craigslist for all of four hours till someone was at his place to pick it up. We're out there.


----------

